# 5 speed tranny RS5F31A ?'s



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

is it true that the B12 and the later sentra's ( 88 up to 96) all used the same 5 speed tranny the RS5F31A?

Does that mean if I want to switch from my 4 speed to the 5 speed I can just swap them?

Does anything else have to be swapped or is it a bolt in?

Will the 4 speed shift linkage bolt right to the 5 speed?

Thanks


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

There is some differences on the bellhousing bolt patterns, no much, but I think enough to cause problems on a swap.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> There is some differences on the bellhousing bolt patterns, no much, but I think enough to cause problems on a swap.



so the bellhousings are different from the 4 speed to the 5 speed? If both trannys were available on the GA16i wouldn't either one bolt up?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

From what illustrations I have seen, there are a few difference, you kight just have to elongate the holes a bit. And I also thing the shift linkage would need changed.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a 5 speed laying in my shop.
AND a four speed.

They LOOK exactly the same.
bolt for bolt

I have not done a swap, but I have seen one done.
IF i remember right , only one bolt was longer and one mount had to be moved.

I also beleive the shifter remains the same.

Someone on this board recently did the swap (bob89sentra) maybe he will comment?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

was just thinking that when I replace my clutch ( soon) maybe I'd swap in the 5 speed, I know the first 4 gear ratio's are the same between the 2 but still you get that 5 gear, and certain 5 speeds had a lower final gear ratio


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I did a swap from automatic to 5 speed manual, and later after the five speed went bad, I swaped in a 4 speed manual. If you are using a 89-90 sentra transmission they ALL swap across. The 4 speed uses a longer mount than the 5 speed, so you would have to change the mount under the battery also. The five speeds from the older B12's (82-88) bellhousing will not match up to our 89-90 B12, but I am told that you can remove the bellhousing from a 89-90, and put it on the 82-88. The gear ratios on the older 5 speeds are the same as the newer ones.
I did alot of reserch on this matter, i have an old thread here...
5th gear compatability 
Hope this helps
Bob


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well if you get a 5 spd get one out of a coupe...


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

There should not be a problem swapping between a 4-speed and 5-speed tranny, as long as the new tranny came from a GA-series engine. You could even get one from a GA16DE... but it will have an electronic speedometre rather than mechanical... so you would have no way to gauge your speed. As for the mounts, I have never seen a 4-speed tranny for a GA-series engine to tell you if they are the same or not. Essentially... the whole tranny should be the same except for what is inside of it.


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

bob89sentra said:


> I did a swap from automatic to 5 speed manual, and later after the five speed went bad, I swaped in a 4 speed manual. If you are using a 89-90 sentra transmission they ALL swap across. The 4 speed uses a longer mount than the 5 speed, so you would have to change the mount under the battery also. The five speeds from the older B12's (82-88) bellhousing will not match up to our 89-90 B12, but I am told that you can remove the bellhousing from a 89-90, and put it on the 82-88. The gear ratios on the older 5 speeds are the same as the newer ones.
> I did alot of reserch on this matter, i have an old thread here...
> 5th gear compatability
> Hope this helps
> Bob


I know this is an old one but they do bolt right up just need to ream the bolts holes a hair. just swapped a e16s out of my 87 and stuck a 90 ga15 in using the e series bell housing.


----------

